# v-cube lubing ot not?



## panyan (Dec 16, 2008)

i am getting v-cube 6 and v-cube 7 for x-mas, i was also going to get a new can of silicone becuase i thought that all those moving pieces would require alot of silicone, and then i thought... are you meant to lube v-cubes or are they meant to be good out of the box?


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 16, 2008)

they are already lubed when you buy them, so you need not put any...


----------



## panyan (Dec 16, 2008)

julz0716 said:


> they are already lubed when you buy them, so you need not put any...



so you voted no?

how long until the original lube wears off?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 16, 2008)

Lube them.....with silicon oil


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 16, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Lube them.....with silicon oil



Where can I get me some of that?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 16, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Lube them.....with silicon oil
> ...



The only silicone oil that I know of is called Shock Oil, which is what dan cohen uses. Its available in hobby shops, so you might be able to find something similar. Silicone oils(or at least shock oil) feel a lot different than the spray lubes, I would try it out on a non-important 3x3 before putting it on your v-cubes.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 16, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Everyone uses that czech stuff don't they? I want me some of that.


----------



## Escher (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheheheh. hungarian lube xD


----------



## Zava (Dec 16, 2008)

Escher said:


> heheheheheh. hungarian lube xD



which one? or just kidding?


----------



## Dene (Dec 16, 2008)

Of course lube your V-cubes. Silicon spray will be fine. It might not be the best, but it'll be good enough.


----------



## Escher (Dec 16, 2008)

Zava said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > heheheheheh. hungarian lube xD
> ...



lol i was talking about the free type...


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 16, 2008)

Escher said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



If th.....hmm...ew, or maybe not.....I'm not sure.

Regardless, does shock oil ruin your cubes? Like I've seen that pretty much any wet lube you put in your cube, makes it fail to function with anything but a wet lube.


----------



## Escher (Dec 16, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



yes, the first thing you thought 

maybe people should just scrub their cubes after using silicone oil?


----------



## Kyle Barry (Dec 16, 2008)

will jig-a-loo suffice for a white v-5?


----------



## Garmon (Dec 16, 2008)

Anybody tried with Puzzleproz/rubiks.com lube?


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 17, 2008)

Garmon said:


> Anybody tried with Puzzleproz/rubiks.com lube?



Yeah, I'm getting some friday, Breandan said its very good.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 17, 2008)

Kyle Barry said:


> will jig-a-loo suffice for a white v-5?



Indeed it will.

Mine is amazing!
I average around 2 minute with it, with occaisional sub 2s.


----------



## jay123 (Dec 17, 2008)

you should cube rubiks.com lube in your v-cubes

i did and they worked great


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had Puzzleproz lube and it only lasts a day per application in my 3x3s.


----------



## jay123 (Dec 17, 2008)

really ...?
how much do you put in?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 17, 2008)

Dene said:


> Of course lube your V-cubes. Silicon spray will be fine. It might not be the best, but it'll be good enough.



Dene, did you lube your V6 after you modded it. I just finished your mod and I would like to lube it, but I was told lubing it only makes it worse and pop more. What do you think?


----------



## panyan (Dec 17, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Of course lube your V-cubes. Silicon spray will be fine. It might not be the best, but it'll be good enough.
> ...



i'd like to know the answer as well


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 17, 2008)

Lubing reduces friction. It shouldn't make it pop more unless your lube is erosive


----------



## Paris (Dec 17, 2008)

lube it always with silicone oil  its the best lubricant  and if you have silicon oil form Czech Open it is more than the best


----------



## panyan (Dec 18, 2008)

Paris said:


> lube it always with silicone oil  its the best lubricant  and if you have silicon oil form Czech Open it is more than the best



what can be better than silicone?

UPDATE: i just brought some 20wt shock oil for my cubes especially my v-cubes - cant wait till it arrives


----------



## panyan (Dec 22, 2008)

so it is 70% in lubing favour


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 24, 2008)

no lube... they were great already and they've only gotten better without lube.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 25, 2009)

CRC or rubik's.com lube for v-5, v-6, and v-7?


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 25, 2009)

If it doesn't turn fast enough for you, lube it. you can't tell until you get them though.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 25, 2009)

I meant will CRC do something bad, because I think it may have done something bad to my storebought (it may have just reacted with lube I already had in it).


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 26, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I meant will CRC do something bad, because I think it may have done something bad to my storebought (it may have just reacted with lube I already had in it).



Depends on what lube you used before it. Silicone spray shouldn't do anything bad to a cube unless it isn't suitable for plastic. But silicon lubes, espectially wet ones, seem to hate mixing with other lubes.


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 26, 2009)

Will the vcubes get better with lube (all three vcubes)? I mean, they're already lubed out of the box, but I am still not satisfied with it. Will it make a difference if you lubed it?


----------



## jcuber (Feb 26, 2009)

They all need to be broken in well, lubed, and the 6x6 needs to be seriously modded. See the memyselfandpi video clickless 6x6 for the mod.


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 26, 2009)

jcuber said:


> They all need to be broken in well, lubed, and the 6x6 needs to be seriously modded. See the memyselfandpi video clickless 6x6 for the mod.



Yeah, I've seen those videos, and I am of course going to do the mod, but I got my 3 cubes on tuesday, and the lube still is a bit wet (haven't dried).
So what should I do? Spray them, mod it, wait it to dry then break it in? I mean what I should do first, cause I've waited in 2 days, and it haven't dried.

Thanks for helping!


----------



## TheBB (Feb 26, 2009)

Inusagi said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > They all need to be broken in well, lubed, and the 6x6 needs to be seriously modded. See the memyselfandpi video clickless 6x6 for the mod.
> ...


I got a V-6 on wednesday. I'm just finishing modding it. I lubed it after modding while waiting for the glue to dry, it was disassembled then anyway.

Time will tell, of course, if this helps at all...


----------



## jcuber (Feb 26, 2009)

mod, spray (If the lube is spray but not jig-a-loo, spray while disasembled) assemble, break in. 1 day is enough drying time. Just re-assemble and try them. Also, v-5's don't get really good for a long time, but after a week they are great.


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, that explains it. Thank you guys soo much!


----------

